# Charity in UAE?



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Incase this question has been asked 100 times! my bad! 
I have only been in UAE a few months now and have never seen any charity shops or something close to that. Is there any such thing as Charity shops in UAE or are they too rich for that? what do you guys do with unwanted stuff that is still in perfect condition? Where you can take clothes, furniture etc, basically where can you take stuff to as opposed to throwing away?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is the Dubai Centre for Special Needs,which is behind Gulf News on SZR
and also
Rashid Paediatric Centre, next to Lulu's in Al Barsha.

Both centres would be pleased to receive items.

If you are in Sharjah, I will happy collect items from you for Il Hasan Charity in Ajman- a centre for families with 1 parent.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I have a lot of stuff that is in perfectly good condition. I will go ahead and donate them



sgilli3 said:


> There is the Dubai Centre for Special Needs,which is behind Gulf News on SZR
> and also
> Rashid Paediatric Centre, next to Lulu's in Al Barsha.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> There is the Dubai Centre for Special Needs,which is behind Gulf News on SZR
> and also
> Rashid Paediatric Centre, next to Lulu's in Al Barsha.
> 
> ...


Much Thanks, I will do the necessary as soon as I get a chance.


----------

